# Adding Weight to Bachmann Annie Pilot



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

I have two Bachmann Annies that I would like to improve their tracking.

I remember someone said that weight needed to be added to the pilot truck.

Can someone tell me how to do this?

*Please be specific as possible. I am not mechanically minded. Pictures would really be appreciated.* 
Are there any other improvements that can be made to these engines to make them run better?


Thanks,

John


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi John, 

First port of call is George Schreyer - on http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/big_hauler_tips.html#pickups 

he has lots of good ideas. 

I loaded the front truck with lead, by putting some on top of the axles and also each side of the framework between the axles, andeach side of the spring. Just make sure that you dont let the lead touck the pickups.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); I did this with mine. Really sticks to the track, except while plummeting. 










There are a couple ounces of stick on "lead" weights.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby,

Your link did not work.

Could you resend it?

Thanks,

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember someone said that weight needed to be added to the pilot truck. 

Can someone tell me how to do this? 

Adding weight is one way, but there is an easier trick - equalisation: letting the wheels rise and fall independently. As supplied, the truck is very long and rigid. Turn it over, remove the nylon piece push-fitted in the middle of the truck, and add some insulating tape to keep the two metal pickups from contacting each other. Mark the truck so you know which way is forward (or the drivers and pilot will be picking up opposite polarity and you'll get a short. 

There's a pic on this thread : *Bachmann electrical pickup question* 

Let me see if I can get the photos into this thread. here's the truck with the nylon block (modified mounting.)











Here's the truck with the spacer removed:












And here's the result - flexibility to go over large bumps and track irregularities:











I never had a derailment after this little mod.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I run battery control, insulating the truck should not be necessary, right?

I looked at the first picture and I am not real sure what the nylon piece is.

John


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I did exactly as Pete suggested when I had this issue. Never added any weight, and have not had a derailment since. I run the snot out of my "Annie" indoors and out.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jbwilcox on 04 Mar 2011 10:47 AM 
Since I run battery control, insulating the truck should not be necessary, right?

I looked at the first picture and I am not real sure what the nylon piece is.

John


John,

In theory you won't need to insulate if you are not track powered. BUT there will come a day when you take your battery-powered loco to someone else's track and then you'll be shorting their power randomly! [Ask me how I know.] It only needs a strip of any old sticky tape to keep them apart.

The rectangle with the arrow on it mounted on the central rib, just forward of the center of the truck, is a nylon piece push-fitted between the metal strips. That's what you remove. (Top arrow on second pic points to where it was.)


----------

